# Stem Plants Melting Help!!



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I suggest a 30%-40% water change.

Pull back on your liquid ferts and useage of excel.

Since your tank looks healthy in the photos, I think you're dosing too much if you're starting to have issues.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you have any plants that seem to do ok while the others are melting? If I'm lax on the ferts I have several plants that go south first. I've never been to the point where I thought the plants had too much.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Check the photo of his tank before answering. Something is out of wack with his parameters.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I am only using the seachem fertz 4 x weekly and only dosing 4ml of each when I do it. So I am confused should I use more or use less? I will do the big water change for I am sure that will help. also with the high light that I have is it wise for me to cut back on the excell?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Your plants are telling you something is wrong.

Which ones are you dosing weekly?

If you have a filter running on the tank, you'll be fine without adding the liquid carbon.


----------



## dwc13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Per your tank journal, your current setup has been in place @1 month. Great pic, BTW. I think GR has a valid point, assuming you haven't made any dramatic light and/or stocking changes (or addition/removal of CO2) in the past few days. 

Per Seachem's site, the recommended dosages for their products: 

Flourish Excel - 5ml (1 capful) per 50G daily or every other day (5ml per 10G after major water change); 
Flourish - 5ml (1 capful) per 60G 1x or 2x per week; 
Flourish Iron - 5ml (1 capful) per 50G or as needed to maintain 0.10mg/L iron.

You wrote you are dosing Excel @8ml daily for a 38G tank, which is considerably higher than the recommended level of @4ml for 40G (prorated from 5ml for 50G) tank. Using quick and dirty math, you are almost doubling the recommended dosage of Excel, and signficantly more than that if you compare it with an every-other-day dosing regimen. 

You didn't indicate what dosing you are using for Flourish and Flourish Iron. However, Flourish is 1x or 2x per week and you indicated dosing 4x per week, which is way more than the recommneded dosage, even if the per dosage amount is in line with Seachem's recommedation. 

No CO2 injection? I noticed you indicated you have 80lbs (4 bags) of Eco-Complete in a 38G tank (36x12x20). That's about 4"+ of substrate evenly spread out, meaning the water depth at most is probalby @16". I used 5 bags of EC for a 45G, which is same WxL but 4" taller, and have @5" of substrate. The 2 lamp T5HO is high light assuming it is located on the glass (or 4" above, per Hoppy's data) of a 20" deep tank -- however, I didn't see a mention of CO2 in your Tank Journal. 

Finally, is sufficient light actually reaching the lower levels of your tank, given the lush growth in the picture? Do you have a light (PAR) meter to confirm this?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I do have a filter on the aquarium. If I do not use the liquid carbon will the plants grow sufficently and will the algae stay under control? I do not have injected co2.

My dosing is as follows.

Flourish 4ml 4 x per week.
Flourish Iron 4ml 4 x per week.
Flourish Potassium 4ml 4 x per week.
Flourish Nitrogen 4ml 4 x per week.
Flourish Excell 8ml daily.

I do not have a par meter so I can not tell exactly what the par value is.

Here is the thing I have always dosed excell at that rate. This tank other than the fact it is a new scape is a tank that has been established for 4 years. I use more excel to compansate for the amount of light I have. Never had a problem before this. I also have always dosed the fertz at the current rate as well to cut down on algae if I use less I tend to start to get algae. I think you guys are right in what you are saying I just am not sure exactly what to do since this problem is realatively new. I also do not understand why it is only effecting the stem plants and nothing else. They are all fast growers.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Too much excel cam cause certain plants to melt


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm almost certain it's the Excel. It's notorious for doing this. Your other tank that you have had for four years has had four years (or however long you've been dosing Excel in there) to acclimate to it.

When I initially started dosing Excel to one of my tanks, I had a bunch of melts, then I eased it off, and the plants came back, I introduced it more gradually, and got to the point I had started at, this time no melts. Now I dose even more, still no melts. I think the plants have to acclimate to it.

Having said that, there are others here far more qualified to answer this than I.. this is just from my personal experience, and from research I have done on the subject.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help everyone.


----------

